# Air humping??



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

My pup is about a year and two months old. He's been neutered (actually had Crypt Orchid where one of his testicals was stuck in the abdomen or something along those lines). Anyways, he's NEVER humped our legs or any furniture that I can remember. Did it to a towel a few times when we first got him, but that's it.

However, for the past year or so for no reason at all, he'll just start humping...could be while walking around the kitchen, could be after stretching, etc...but pretty much any time. And when he does it, it's not against an object, he's just going through the motions of it in the air. It only happens once every other week or so and it only lasts for 2-5 seconds, but we're sort of stumped with this one. If I didn't know any better I'd say it was a reflex/spasm of sorts or maybe a siezure as his mouth/jowels flop around and his eyes seem to relax while he's doing it. Then when he's done, just just goes on about his day.

Anyone else ever see this? 

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My friend's Shelite did this. I told the owners it is a sign of dominance and they should tell the dog no. The owners checked this out as they did not believe me. They then came back and said they will never doubt be again. LOL.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

But dominance over what??

Again, it's in front of us but it's not against us or any objects and he's not staring at us while doing it...last time he was looking at the fridge...

Is this the equivalent of a boy/girl masturbating in front of his/her parents or something? 

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a dog that does this. There is a name for it but I have forgotten what it is. My dog is neutered but will start humping and look at me like "mom what's going on?" Also, could be at neutering some of the little peanuts were not fully dropped and got left behind???

But Hay, I'm here to learn what it could be too.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

My friend's female







choc lab does this. She's spayed and seems to do it when she gets excited for attention.


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

My Great Dane used to do this when he had to pee... weird, I know. lol


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Air humping is not a sign of dominance. It's a sign of sexual excitement.

Just because a dog is neutered doesn't mean they can't get sexually aroused. They just can't produce sperm.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've seen dogs doing it while tracking, I agree with Lauri, it is a sign of excitement.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

MY neutered dog has learned he is NOT allowed to set a paw on visitors.HE DOESN'T. so now he stands nearby and air-humps.I think it is a dominance sign to visitors asking (where do you fit in within this pack)HE NEVER air humps toward me and is not aggressive to visitors-maybe just trying to make sure if they think they are part of pack he will check them out?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Air humping is a sign of excitment, I am not sure I would call it sexual excitment. But it is excitment just as happy spinning, jaw snapping. 

Val


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

maybe I am ill-informed but I think air-snapping is OK the dog is excited and needs to let off steam and air snaps-maybe same as air hump?sign of respect to owner?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

DeeDee my female does the air humping thing every once in a while at night. I don't think it is a sign of respect or disrespect, it is just a sign of excitment. You have to remember dogs don't think in the same terms that humans do. If they are excited and air humping makes them feel better they do it.

Val


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree-jake will sometimes bark himself to sleep-not very often but if you do not understand a doggers coping behavior and it doesn't occur that often maybe companion people should just ignore it


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

When DeeDee is diong her air humping thing I just ignore her. The only time we ever say anying to her is with the jaw snapping when she gets too close to making contact with human skin, she never does that with me, but she pushes her luck more with DH than with me. 

Val


----------

